# ATV/Foot Bridge.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a plan for a small span bridge to use over a deep branch of water etc. Could be handy in the right situation. This is just a light duty span for horses, ATV's etc....not for heavy equipment. From the US Forest Service.

Regards, Mike

https://www.fs.fed.us/t-d/pubs/htmlpubs/htm12232316/


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

They have a few of these at Croft State park on the horse trails... well similar anyway, they work good and seem to have lasted a good while...


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

The Forest Service has a lot of good information on trails and bridges, and while intended for different applications, often work well for farming purposes. They are a great resource...like this proves. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Promised a next door neighbor dtr would build a bridge over branch so she and her brother could come visit us and had promised myself this was the year to. I like this plan. Thank you


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It's a great looking bridge, well built, etc., but it takes all the fun out of getting stuck down in the mud and having to walk back 2 miles to get a buddy and tractor to get your ATV out. And, then, you never get to use the 4 wheel drive button.

Just makes things too easy.

Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It's a great looking bridge, well built, etc., but it takes all the fun out of getting stuck down in the mud and having to walk back 2 miles to get a buddy and tractor to get your ATV out. And, then, you never get to use the 4 wheel drive button.

Just makes things too easy.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Alright Ralph, we're gonna have to cut you off....your beginning to have "double post"


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

2 utility poles and some cross planking works for me!   :lol:


----------

